# frame notch



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

i searched but havent found anything, while i am fixing my airride, i want to notch my frame.... the notch is straight forward and i got that, but what about with my swaybar, it seems to hit on the rail also.... should i channel that?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: frame notch (onelowjolf)*

What body?
On MKVs, it seems common to completely remove the front sway bar altogether.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: frame notch (CiDirkona)*

my appologies i its a mk3, i thought about removing the sway bar since i dont autox or anything but the car might get a s/c somewhere down the road so i dont know if i want to take it out


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: frame notch (onelowjolf)*

As I do understand that boost would make you want to drive faster. I have the swaybar out of my mk2 with a VR and it handles great around corners if it's high enough for the tires not to rub. Just take it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: frame notch (DOHC91GLI)*

yeah i daily drive the car at just about stock height


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: frame notch (onelowjolf)*

I drove mine at stock height with stock suspension before I lowered it. handled fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: frame notch (DOHC91GLI)*

do what? i drove my car at stock suspension before i bagged mine as well.... was your front sway removed when you were rocking stock suspension


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

swaybars are there to help stabilising the car into curves... restrains the travel of the outside suspension , help rubbing problem if youre lowered. 
why do people take off stuff from their car without thinking first . sure will run fine but i wouldnt drive this.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

with a mark3 you dont have to take the sway bar out to lay frame..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_swaybars are there to help stabilising the car into curves... restrains the travel of the outside suspension , help rubbing problem if youre lowered. 
why do people take off stuff from their car without thinking first . sure will run fine but i wouldnt drive this. 


you know youre in the air suspension forums right? hundereds if not thousands of vw people have been driving with no swaybar for years with no problems. low cars do not equal performance really, especially those on air (debatable). if it will get you lower, we will cut, remove, and destroy anything to get us to the ground


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

humm yeah i guess so , didnt really noticed wich forum i was in , thread came in a search . 
Hunger justifies the means.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_with a mark3 you dont have to take the sway bar out to lay frame..

yeah but it looks as though my sway bar is sitting on my frame.... i dunno the car hasnt moved in almost 2 months because my window regs are shot and im to busy to fix them and my pops has been nice enough to allow me drive his brand new highlander..... maybe i should take the time now to notch it while i dont need to drive it eh


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow , i should say to my dad my windows stopped working on my car , maybe could get his Volvo S80 keys








by the way i found this searching 
mk4 body , frame rail notch , neat job

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4702206


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 1:09 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Interesting thread as I just talked to Andrew at ORT about getting mounts for a front sway or not. I opted out because I'd rather go lower since I don't track the car. I don't corner to aggressively either. So what if my car can't take corners at 90. If I plan to track it, I'll just pop the bags off and put coils back on, disconnect from the battery. All done.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

how many mark4s runing their rides without front swaybar?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i never had a drive on a bagged car , how does it behaves ? lets compare to a stock susp and then the average H&R or something. other than being able to go lower, feel of the road yo. just curious
thanks


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

bump..
OP how big are you cutting the hole , 2" 2.5"? and what size pipe for the notch. im seeing a lot of 1/8" conduit.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i plan on using some steel muffler pipe cut in half lengthwise for my notches . i got 3" and 2.5" pipe around , something like 3/32 thick for the 3" and 1/16"for the 2.5 . dunno what i'll use yet but i'd take at least 2.5" 1/16" ... maybe use the 3" on the side with the bigger axle who must be at least 1.5" - 2" dia


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

i am not to sure once i source a welder i can use ill probably just go by the seat of my pants, i want an aggresive notch but nothing insance, i honestly want to have to use my skidplate when i set the car down, as in use the skidplate like a saucer and set it on the asphalt


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

here is my notch 
took a 2.5" pipe half , welded and then cut the excess


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

That notch looks good! Anybody have a recommendation for a good place to get notched in SoCal?


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (BlsdEsquire)*

knotching frame . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif does wonders


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

the good part is you only need to notch one side of the frame since the driver's axle is alot shorter and do not close at all from the rail. diffrent angle


----------

